# To all users of Ratforum!- Please Read!-



## Kiko

Myself and the other Mods have been working hard to organize and clear up all stickies!
So in advance we would like to apologize if we delete any of your personal posts in these threads.
We would appreciate keeping the stickies discussion free, to keep it all organized for people seeking the info.
If anyone has questions relating to the stickies please post them in a separate thread or PM a mod.
Thanks!


Also make sure to read the rules sticky if you have not already done so. Thank you.


----------

